# Digital P&S camera under Rs.7000



## koolbuddy92 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've decided to buy a digital camera under Rs.7000
After going through a few digit issues, I chose Samsung ES55 out of the list.
Is it worth the money?
Please help by providing your suggestions.
I can extend the budget to a maximum of Rs.7500.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 19, 2010)

in that case get Sony DSC-180 OR dsc-W220 or Canon Ixus 95is from grey market .


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Stuge, but I've now extended my budget to Rs.12000
I apologize for the delay in correction..
Please post your suggestions according to this budget.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Canon SX 120 IS will be sweet


----------



## Stuge (Apr 19, 2010)

first of all tell us .are you comfortable with grey market ?


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't say anything about that.
I can buy things from anywhere but i don't know any grey market in my city.
Its OK, you just tell me your suggestion, i'll search 4 it in that price range.

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

It would be really nice if the reply is supported with the estimated price.


----------

